# ABA Turbo Dyno numbers



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Finally got the motor broken in and street tuned to hit the dyno. 
We made (rounded up







) 263whp/280wtq on 20psi on the dynojet with a 4th gear pull. 
All and all i'm happy with it, I wanted to break 250whp which I did successfully








Specs:
t3/t4e 50trim, .48 hot
034efi
Je pistons
Eurospec Rods
310cc injectors
walbro 255 pump
4bar FPR
Spearco FMIC
260/256 TT Cam
3" turbo back exhaust
Stock 8v head
Arp fasteners & headstuds
Stacked oem 5 layer gaskets
tranny:
o2a
peloquin LSD
spec II clutch
eurospec flywheel
Don't pay attention to the A/F's on the sheet, the pump wasen't on so they are not correct. We tunned with the wideband in the car during the session. Where the end tappers off on the A/F's is in the mid 11's actually.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 4:43 PM 11-23-2006_

_Modified by GTijoejoe at 10:49 PM 11-23-2006_

_Modified by GTijoejoe at 10:49 PM 11-23-2006_


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 10:03 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (GTijoejoe)*

compression?


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (GTijoejoe)*

Why did you stop at 5700rpm? Should have carried it to 6500rpm.


----------



## booooost (Oct 7, 2006)

your top end suffers because of your cam specs .. your duration is to short ... at higher rpm you want a longer duration especialy with only 8 valves


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (Band-Aid)*

engine management type? just wondering about the chip stuff and the tuning that is an amazing curve you got going there. Also yah like said above you didnt even lowere the compression??


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (2.0 Ho)*

He has pistons in the motor, Im sure its lower compression. Its also on 034EFI as he states in his post.


_Modified by Band-Aid at 9:58 PM 11-23-2006_


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_Why did you stop at 5700rpm? Should have carried it to 6500rpm.

wondering the same thing. power band looks good though.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (GTijoejoe)*

sorry guys, I just posted this up really quick and I didn't reread it, so I updated some parts, sometimes I just forget everything......
The compression should be some where between 8.4-8.75:1 or so with stacked oem gaskets, I really don't know what it is.
Truthfully I was tunning while Ron was running the dyno at NGP, so I don't know why he didn't push it further, we were going to 6.5k while tuning. It definitly would of kept climbing slightly and made a little more power


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (booooost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booooost* »_your top end suffers because of your cam specs .. your duration is to short ... at higher rpm you want a longer duration especialy with only 8 valves


Cam specs are still better than stock







and I didn't want to get too aggressive.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_sorry guys, I just posted this up really quick and I didn't reread it, so I updated some parts, sometimes I just forget everything......
The compression should be some where between 8.4-8.75:1 or so with stacked oem gaskets, I really don't know what it is.
Truthfully I was tunning while Ron was running the dyno at NGP, so I don't know why he didn't push it further, we were going to 6.5k while tuning. It definitly would of kept climbing slightly and made a little more power

Why are you running stacked gaskets with forged pistons?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (GTijoejoe)*

Great numbers from an 8V! That's awesome! You're making me miss my 8V. You really can't go wrong with a T3/T4 50 trim ... they work great on pretty-much every motor it seems.
Great numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now post some videos!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (Agtronic)*

263whp on 310cc injectors?I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_263whp on 310cc injectors?I find that hard to believe.

I thought that 310s sounded small too.
A you running a higher-pressure FPR?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
I thought that 310s sounded small too.
A you running a higher-pressure FPR?

apr makes 350 + crank with 380s


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (GTijoejoe)*

needs more turbo and injectors....


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

yo joejoe,
CONGRATS on the number man!
do you mind posting your timing map?
and what duty are you hitting with the [email protected] (I'm running the same combo)?
add a short runner intake and rev to 6.5k, I'm sure you'll hit 280whp...
either way, sick numbers dude


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Why are you running stacked gaskets with forged pistons?

This is the setup I'll be running until the spring. I orginally planned to rebuild the motor this summer with a 16v head. Recently on the stock motor I blew the ring lands on 2 pistons, and this being my daily driver I had no choice to rebuild the internals and fast. So I went with stock compression JE drop in pistons now, so later with the 16v head I wouldn't be at some super lower CR, even though I wanted to rebuild the inside with ABA forged rods and 9a pistons with the 16v head, but money and time persuaded my final decision.
So currently I stacked the gaskets to see how much power I could try and squeeze out of the 8v head, with the setup.
The fueling setup consists of... walbro 255 inline pump, 310cc injectors and 4bar FPR (stock is 3.0), so the setup did put down those numbers with this fuel supply I can promise you that. I took the A/F's out of the tens at 6.5K during the tunning session on the dyno, so I was assuming I had plenty of fuel, but on the street I was maxing the injectors out and starting to run lean up top in 3rd. So I currnetly turned the boost down to 16-17psi, where I am still able to adjust the fueling. I orginally wanted 440's but I have 310's and I dont have the money for larger injectors. I'll just wait until I finish rebuilding the motor.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_yo joejoe,
CONGRATS on the number man!
do you mind posting your timing map?
and what duty are you hitting with the [email protected] (I'm running the same combo)?
add a short runner intake and rev to 6.5k, I'm sure you'll hit 280whp...
either way, sick numbers dude

Sure, when I get the time I'll hit a "print screen" and post it up, I assume the duty was maxed I don't know for sure, I'm going to update 034's software because the updated version gives you the percentages outright, which I like


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I thought that 310s sounded small too.


It's pretty well tossed around that in the vr6 world, 30lb injectors support at most ~300 or so whp (50whp/cyl). With only 2/3 of the injectors, 260+ whp (65whp/cyl) sounds very enthusiastic. Sure they aren't 36lb injectors (or more)? Regardless, your setup looks nice and the power is impressive. Good work dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (leebro61)*

Good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABA Turbo Dyno numbers (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
It's pretty well tossed around that in the vr6 world, 30lb injectors support at most ~300 or so whp (50whp/cyl). With only 2/3 of the injectors, 260+ whp (65whp/cyl) sounds very enthusiastic. Sure they aren't 36lb injectors (or more)? Regardless, your setup looks nice and the power is impressive. Good work dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

these are FORD cobra red top injectors = 310cc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish they were more because we could of made more power








Thanks for the kind words http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 7:52 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_yo joejoe,
CONGRATS on the number man!
do you mind posting your timing map?

Found some time.... heres the map


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

sorry to bring the post back from the dead, but would you still happen to have your timing map?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (illi)*

Actually, I second this, I need a basemap to go off of for the "new" setup


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

and 5 years later id still love to get a copy of your tuning map! ill share mine with u!!


----------

